# Using guide bushings with your router



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A very common question is "How do I use guide bushings with my router if it does not have the guide mounting hole?" There are a couple of good threads telling you how to make your own sub base plate. This still leaves the problem of the hole being too small for many bits. You can make a second sub base plate with a larger center hole and switch them as needed. Until recently this has been the only choice. Rousseau offers a sub base plate that has a removeable ring to mount PC style guide bushings. When removed the plate allows larger bits. A very handy idea. Like all mounting plates it is important to center your router to this sub base plate, and Rousseau offers a kit for $5 that makes sure you are dead center.


----------



## dyess002 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Mike. This is where I am stuck at with my Porter Cable Dovetail jig.
If you get time would you add the links? In the meantime I will try and find them.I guess I am going to have to build the bottom plate because I can't make sense out of these routers that I have, and those guides.

Thanks
David Dyess


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

You can get a miles craft base. they will do a lot of different cuts. check on the forum for bobj3, he is, or has used them, and tell you a lot more that i can


----------



## s_blamere (Mar 7, 2012)

I am just starting useing guide bushings with my router. What would be a good choice for the bit, just want to follow a template cut into 3/4 inch wood?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Just about anything ,1/2" and under will do it..

===


s_blamere said:


> I am just starting useing guide bushings with my router. What would be a good choice for the bit, just want to follow a template cut into 3/4 inch wood?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Just a 2 quick links you might find them cheaper somewhere else:

Rousseau 7-1/4" Round Router Base Plate

http://www.amazon.com/Rousseau-3570-4-Inch-Round-Plate/dp/B000J3ITFQ


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

MEBCWD said:


> Just a 2 quick links you might find them cheaper somewhere else:
> 
> Rousseau 7-1/4" Round Router Base Plate
> 
> Amazon.com: Rousseau 3570 7-1/4-Inch Round Base Plate: Home Improvement


I opened the link you posted for Highland and noticed they had the reducers or as MLCS calls them, Zero clearance Inserts for $40.00. MLCS sells them for $30.00 and Harbor freight for less than $20.00. That base plate is also way over priced when you can make your own that will accept PC style Bushings for less than $5.00 using 1/4 inch thick Lexan.

Try this Amazon link for several different base plates as low as $7.00 or $8.00 that will accept PC style Bushings.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ase+plate&sprefix=Router+Base+Plate,tools,376


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Bushing Guide for my Task Force 1/4" Router*

I was given a new Router (Task Force <1/4">) is the brand name; purchased from Lowe's along with a router table. Again, being very new to all of this, I have a question as to exactly where can I find the needed bushing guides for this Router? Would I be better off to just by a differernt brand of Router and by the required bushing guides for it? This may have been answered at a differnt time, and if so I apo:help:logize for asking.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tagwatts1 said:


> I was given a new Router (Task Force <1/4">) is the brand name; purchased from Lowe's along with a router table. Again, being very new to all of this, I have a question as to exactly where can I find the needed bushing guides for this Router? Would I be better off to just by a differernt brand of Router and by the required bushing guides for it? This may have been answered at a differnt time, and if so I apo:help:logize for asking.


Hi Frank - not familiar with that router but if the baseplate has a 1-3/16" hole with a 1-3/8" counterbore around it, you are already set to use the PC style (bushing and locknut) bushings. If not you will need to modify your base plate or make/buy one to accomodate them.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi Frank - not familiar with that router but if the baseplate has a 1-3/16" hole with a 1-3/8" counterbore around it, you are already set to use the PC style (bushing and locknut) bushings. If not you will need to modify your base plate or make/buy one to accomodate them.


Thanks again, for the help. I will check the diameter and the depth and see what I find out. I would hope this is a standard type router. I appreciate the help and the advice


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tagwatts1 said:


> Thanks again, for the help. I will check the diameter and the depth and see what I find out. I would hope this is a standard type router. I appreciate the help and the advice


If you can post a pic of the bottom of the base plate we can usually tell.


----------



## nimal (Jan 5, 2013)

You can make a second sub base plate with a larger center hole and switch them as needed. Until recently this has been the only choice. Rousseau offers a sub base plate that has a removeable ring to mount PC style guide bushings. When removed the plate allows larger bits. A very handy idea. Like all mounting plates it is important to center your router to this sub base plate, and Rousseau offers a kit for $5 that makes sure you are dead center.


----------



## tseitz11 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Newbie*

Total newbie at the woodworking here. Have some skills but not the experience. Can someone please explain or lead me to somewhere that explains exactly what the guide bushings are used for and why. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

tseitz11 said:


> Total newbie at the woodworking here. Have some skills but not the experience. Can someone please explain or lead me to somewhere that explains exactly what the guide bushings are used for and why. Thanks in advance.


G'day Tod. Welcome to the forum.

this video explains it better than I could.

Rockler Router Guide Bushing Kit - YouTube

http://youtu.be/gRybdy1CtRs

http://youtu.be/_clnigntn38

The important part is to understand the concept of "the offset" between the cutter and the guide bushing (sometimes called template guide).


----------



## tseitz11 (Dec 29, 2012)

JW2170, thanks for the links. That explained it very well. That is the way I thought they were used but wasn't sure. Thanks again.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 4, 2013)

Very cool solution to mounting, thanks for posting


----------

